# Are you oot & aboot this Crimbo / New Year ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Are you out about this Crimbo and the New Year ?

We are visiting our youngest daughter in Lincoln for Christrmas Day & Boxing Day and then off to Norfolk for the rest of the festive break booked in at Kings Lynn

Dave & Jan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We have 3 or 4 days available to us, however we will be waiting on the weather to decide where we go, if we can't get on a site, we will wild somewhere, totally out of the way, switch of the phone and enjoy the solitude.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We are joining the rally at Southsea for Christmas, then heading west for new year and all of January.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We are having Christmas at home with all the family, then off to Dorset for 5 nights from 29th in the M/h for some rest and solitude!.

Patty, hubby and 2 Pugs


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We're slumming it for a few days between Christmas and New Year !

I won a couple of vouchers at work against a hotel break that we couldn't use against a motorhome trip, so we've opted for a stay on the shores of Windermere, at the same hotel that we got married in a few years ago. 

Plenty of mountain trecking and outdoor shop sales, then back to the jacuzzi, steam room and pool, before ending the evenings in the hotel restaurant, sharing a bottle of something red.

Someone has to do it


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

away, but not in the motorhome 8)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, having to come back to the UK this Festive Season. Having to endure aggression, parking, stress, expensive everything while bringing 50L of wine and beers cos it's free over here. :roll: 

Looking foreword to getting back home again.

Ray.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, taking the motorhome to my parents in Silsden (nr Skipton) from the 23rd -> 29th. I have to make a trip back to Goole to pick up step daughter from her dads house though on Boxing Day.

The MH will be plugged into the electric at parents house. After all the kids left the house was re-modelled and is a bedroom or 2 down now and as we have the van we use that and my brother & sister get rooms.

New Year I think we will be at a house party in the village up the road if the last few years are to go by, again take the MH up and park on their drive so just after midnight put the kid to bed and lock her in.

Ben


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Just booked to go to Devon for the first trip away in the new van.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

New Year at Hillhead with another couple + MH


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We're off to Norfolk for a few days, then Lincoln, Peterborough and then East Yorkshire, ending up in Lancashire for New Years Eve. Looking forward to it, hope the weather holds, but I did buy some snow socks for the MH in case we get stuck.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yep, having to come back to the UK this Festive Season. Having to endure aggression, parking, stress, expensive everything while bringing 50L of wine and beers cos it's free over here. :roll:
> 
> Looking foreword to getting back home again.
> 
> Ray.


You always make me laugh Ray everytime you get dragged back across the water against your will! 

Having seen the area you live in I dont blame you!

For us we will be spending two or three weeks over Christmas and New Year in the Lakes like we did last year. CL's and wilding. I hope its a bit less of an survival adventure this year though. Last year was just plain crackers.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're spending a couple of free nights on Hayling Island then going on to the New Forest at Setthorns on one of their 'posh pitches'.
I'm taking a few lights with me as I've heard there are a few trees to decorate! :lol: 
Then we are going down to the Golden Lion in Cornwall to do some 'oggie bashing'.


FWIW. Found out yesterday that the Inn on the Beach on Hayling Island do a New Year's party at £20 a head including buffet.
Might be a good place for a meet next New Year as there is plenty of space for motorhome overnight parking. And if the weather is half decent a barbi on the beach and skinny dipping!! 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Ooof to Bath Chew Vally for a week, then Wentloog betwen Newport and Cardiff will visit family and freinds. May stop at the Wye Vally on the way back.  
Clive


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Eating out at a restaurant on Christmas day for the very first time. Then New Year in the motorhome at Lady Heyes Centre Frodsham near Chester. Looking forward to both.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

New Year rally at CamperUK Lincoln 29th to 2nd
I'm at Rawson Garth,Pool Bank tonight for the weekend. Hopefully baiting some red kites for their pictures.

First time at home for xmas day in five years :?


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Off to France on boxing day, New Year on an aire somewhere.


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Millers Field Amblside for Xmas day for three nights, then on to Lake View CL near Newby Bridge til New Years day.

Hope the weather isn't as bad as last year.
Mike.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Christmas eve - Boxing day at Castleton CC site in the Peak district. That is, if we can battle our way there through the snow and gales 
:roll: :roll: 



Trevor


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

trevorf said:


> Christmas eve - Boxing day at Castleton CC site in the Peak district. That is, if we can battle our way there through the snow and gales
> :roll: :roll:
> 
> Trevor


Fantastic Christmas atmosphere there visited last week. Booked in for after the New Year and Southport between Boxing Day and New Year.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Southsea from the 23rd to 28th and then onto hamble until 3rd jan, back home then shepton motorhome rally, then home until going to faro at the end of jan until then end of feb.... That's the plan at this time......


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

We will wait and see what the weather brings....can't get any decent winter tyres until next year!!....so it the standard Conti Vanco's and no snowor mud for us! :roll:


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Going down to Golden Lion at Stithians Lake in Redruth for New Year on Lins Rally .Don,t know what "Oggie Bashing" is but if John and June are doing it so are we 8O 

Wherever you are have a good one

Ed


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

No so much Christmas, but the weekend before we are off to Brugge for the weekend!

As newbies, it will be our first MH into Europe and our first trip on the Tunnel!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

jasonb said:


> Going down to Golden Lion at Stithians Lake in Redruth for New Year on Lins Rally .Don,t know what "Oggie Bashing" is but if John and June are doing it so are we 8O
> 
> Wherever you are have a good one
> 
> Ed


Oggie = Cornish pasty.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We are off to Lytton Lawn, Milford on Sea for Christmas, then Hamble for the New Year. Looking forward to getting away, although it's creeping up fast


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hopefully at the new Bridlington CC site from 27th to 31st, dependent upon weather........but got snow chain just in case.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now I know who is away and for how long......................... ????? :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Home for Christmas, Bridlington for 27-1. Anyone been yet? Just been to morrisons and bought all Xmas booze.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Went last weekend very good usual CC standard. Wardens exceptionally friendly buy their eggs gorgeous! 20 mins at least walk to Sewerby 4 miles from Brid centre.

We are hopefully at Kelso subject to weather we'll try our best very much would like to see Carol(gavin) my bud up yonder!

Greenie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mikkidee said:


> Millers Field Amblside for Xmas day for three nights, then on to Lake View CL near Newby Bridge til New Years day.
> 
> Hope the weather isn't as bad as last year.
> Mike.


Cant find Lake View CL near Newby Bridge? Do you have any more details?

Thanks


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*away*

rented out house & am away from inclemnt weather here in Scotland. am landing in Salisbury with brthr for festivities & then ferry sometime after to warmer climes. Guess me & Tanya (wee dug) are....excited...!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Gibson park in Melrose for the hogmanay festivities


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We have to visit the mother in law in South Wales.

I'll willingly pay for a lifetime subscription to MHF for anyone who is willing to take my place. _(The old bat won't notice - she'll be too busy complaining!)_ 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi all

yes we off to Benidorm on 21st sail back 2nd Jan 

stressing at moment as we just swapped ours and bought new motorhome so transferring all kit across and trying to get sorted ie - solar panels refitted , inverter wired up to all sockets engine remap on so forth 

just glad we bought new sat dish and towbar so didnt have this to faff about with !!

wife stressing now as hadnt had chance to get near it yet to do 'her stuff ' heee heee.................

just on a note does anybody know a good overnight stop down at portsmouth ? 

happy xmas all 

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

camperman101 said:


> hi all
> 
> yes we off to Benidorm on 21st sail back 2nd Jan
> 
> ...


Wow! long way to go for a couple of weeks. Hope you get it sorted in time. Our van is in getting some work done and its dragging on but we are only off to the lakes so dont have a ferry to catch!

When we visited Portsmouth Historic Dock yard and did the Isle of Wight a couple of years ago we stayed here on Hayling Island. http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planni...and&county=26856&facilities=Electric+hookups;

IF that link doesnt work as you need to be logged in click here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=8234

20 min into Pompey in the morning. Cost us £6.50 inc EHU lovely spot and quit a good Chinese Takeaway just up the road.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

clive1821 said:


> Southsea from the 23rd to 28th and then onto hamble until 3rd jan, back home then shepton motorhome rally, then home until going to faro at the end of jan until then end of feb.... That's the plan at this time......


But I am in for an op on the 5th ....and hope he finds time to look after me durind all of his travels!


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> FWIW. Found out yesterday that the Inn on the Beach on Hayling Island do a New Year's party at £20 a head including buffet.
> Might be a good place for a meet next New Year as there is plenty of space for motorhome overnight parking. And if the weather is half decent a barbi on the beach and skinny dipping!!
> :lol: :lol:


Ha Ha - thanks for this - we have just booked £20 for buffet and live music from The Driscoll Brothers who were fantastic when we saw them!
PS We WONT be in the sea!


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We're off to Quantock Orchard campsite between Taunton and Watchet, they do deal of 7 nights for £90, so we cancelled the Camping and caravan club booking at Devizes(£87 for 4nights- ouch)
Happy Christmas everybody
Nick


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

We are already at the wet and windy Sango Sands up here in Durness, intend to stay for xmas, new year and beyond - if we can put up with the wind!!


----------



## GlennR (Nov 1, 2011)

We're off to Chatsworth CC from the 27th - 31st. Really looking forward to getting away from the 'mayhem' and enjoying the fresh air!

Its our first chance to experience the MH at Christmas.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We'll be spending Christmas in our Adria Twin, with my folks parked alongside in their Tracker on the drive of a rented villa of Sophie's parents in Cartagena, Spain.

Really not warming to Spain at all to be honest, much prefer Greece! But at least its 16-18c during the day rather then 2-3c at home.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

South Lincs DA rally at New Year, we are organising most of the entertainment so a bit nervous now as they are almost fully booked for it. Not surprised at £65 for 4 nights, food and entertainment. 

Just hope not too much snow like last year. 

Have a great one
Mandy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We booked Chatsworth, with the Christmas evening house visit, last year

In the end we had to cancel as the snow was to bad to travel, and weather warnings were out

They were not to keen on refunding the money, saying it could only be refunded if Chatsworth itself closed. Finally accepted that to drive there in atrocious conditions to find out did constitute "exceptional circumstances" and refunded

Beautiful house and gardens-we love it  

Aldra


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

My Mate - and he is my very bestest mate owns a country pub in the wild of norfolk. It used to be a CL but not in the last few years.

Its an oldy worldy place with a thatched roof and surrounded by thatched cottages.

He lets me park free (free ha spending money in his boozer every night) and has hook up.

His wife does home cooked meals and her steak and ale pie and fish and chips are to die for.

We will be getting there on 23rd and coming home about 28th Dec for new year.

I feel really lucky when I am there and No i aint telling you where it is...its mine...mine I tell you.

:lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

drcotts said:


> My Mate - and he is my very bestest mate owns a country pub in the wild of norfolk. It used to be a CL but not in the last few years.
> 
> Its an oldy worldy place with a thatched roof and surrounded by thatched cottages.
> 
> ...


hi drcotts. you dirty rotter spill the beans .jud


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

[:[/quote]hi drcotts. you dirty rotter spill the beans .jud[/quote]

Ha. did take a freind there when we met by chance in Yarmouth and he had no where to stay (wild parking on the sea front) but he has never been able to find it again its so remote.

Oh and they sell a fine selection of speciality beers too.
(hic)


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep - off to West Yorks for Xmas & Boxing day with my son & family. We're going to wild-camp, just for the two nights.


----------

